# Geometry Specs?



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get detailed specs for Merckx's century geometry? I currently have a Majestic and would like to compare it to some other frames. I've found the charts on Gita's website, but they are incomplete. I've also tried measuring myself, but I don't have the tools/abilities to measure precisely.

Thank you.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

This will get you started: https://www.cadre.org/bike_stuff/colorado_cyclist/fall_1993/68.jpg

I have a 1991 Century with "Team Kelme" colors. I like this bike a great deal. Specs should be close to mine.


----------



## velogy (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/frames/Eddy+Merckx/EMX-5


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

What size is your frame? I've got a size 57 Merckx AX (ti), which is nearly identical to the Majestic except it was designed for threaded forks. Mine measures 57 cm c-c seat tube, 56.8 cm top tube, 15 cm head tube, 41.5 cm chain stays, 72.5 seat tube angle. My 57 Merckx Corsa 01 has identical specs.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

My Majestic has a 50 cm seat tube, and the top tube is 52.8, according to these Merckx specs that I have found. I'm interested in some of the more detailed geometry specs, like bb drop and front center. And what is the deal with Merckx's secrecy regarding HTA? I can't find that information anywhere. 

While I really like my Merckx, I realize that I am not as comfortable on it as my Litespeed Classic. I understand that they are two very different frames and built for different purposes, but I am attempting to compare the two geometries simply to see what the real differences are and to see if slight adjustments in fit can result in a more comfortable experience.

Here is the most detailed spec sheet that I have found regarding Merckx's century geometry:


----------



## velogy (Jan 19, 2010)

nice work foggy!


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

I read somewhere that the Corsa and Corsa Extra in larger sizes, around 60 cm, had head tubes of 74 to 74.25 degrees, but that's from memory only. The Century would have had slightly slacker angles overall, probably no steeper than 74 degrees in that size - again, from admittedly imperfect memory. I only remember because I ride a 60 cm frame, so it was something I'd be looking for. I'd like to know why Merckx was so secretive, too, about those angles. It hardly seems something Earth shattering.


----------

